# Boat Ramps on the Blackwater



## TCGrimsley (Apr 10, 2009)

I am looking for any info on a good boat ramp to launch out of. I have a small fifteen footer and want to test it out with the wife. maybe do some fishing too. Also what are the bass taking in that river for bait, like artificials,and where would I look to find them. General info is fine, just want to know about where to look for them this time of year.:usaflag


----------



## BentStraight (Dec 27, 2008)

Here's a link that lists most of the boat ramps in Santa Rosa County. I can only login in Firefox (Internet Exploxer won't let me log on) so my posts are kind of manual, so you have to copy and paste this link in your browser window!



http://www.santarosa.fl.gov/parks/boatramp.html





Carpenters Park is up on the river in a good calm section to test out a boat. I would head upstream from the launch just in case something goes wrong, that way you can drift back down to the ramp! The ramp in Bagdad on ELLA ST. would also be a good spot!



Good Luck!


----------



## Brad from Bagdad (Oct 2, 2007)

I agree with BentStraight that Carpenter's Park is gonna be your best bet. It has a long channel leading out to the main river that is real calm and suitable for testing to make surethe boat isgonna run well before you get too far from the ramp. Also, as a general rule, you're gonna have more fishing success on Blackwater going up-river. Don't waste time fishing in the main river, but make your way up-river and look for basins or lakes coming off the main river to fish.As with anywhere freshwater, my main go-to bait is a Texas rigged plastic worm.

Honestly, Blackwater is not exactly bass-fishing heaven. I'd go up Yellow River or Escambia River and I think you're chances are a little better.


----------



## Kamo (Apr 20, 2009)

Don't forget the launch on Ward Basin Rd. close to Tom Thumb/Hwy. 90. Easy getting in and out of, and it is located in a basin. Small run out and you are close to the bay. Never write Blackwater off. That place holds some big fish. Best stringers so far this year on the tourney trails have been caught on Blackwater. Yellow is good. Not as good as it was 2-3 years ago, but still worth a trip. Texas Rig is a given. Blackwater allows you to just about throw what you like and have a good time. It offers everyone their own style of fishing. Escambia is going to take a little bit longer before it gets right. Ought to be interesting on the top end.


----------



## Razorback124 (Apr 28, 2009)

heres a few more if you wanna go west



http://www.co.escambia.fl.us/departments/parks_recreation/Boat_Ramps.php


----------



## Dragnfly (Jan 25, 2008)

Yeah, Carpenters Park is probaly the best. If you go on a week end, go early, like before dawn. It gets a little crowded. Only negative is there is no place to get out of the way to pre or post launch.


----------



## Tyler Windham (May 5, 2009)

If you launch at carpenters park and head a mile up river be aware of the sandbars that come out from each point in the turns. Just stay wide in the turns and you will be fine. And just like the rest of them, Texas rigged worm off the main river.


----------



## obigwilliso (Feb 26, 2008)

Lots of fish are also caught on the lower end of blackwater. I had a 30+ fish day with over a 15lb 5 fish limit most of which were caught on the lower end.


----------

